# 

## Mr.Kronko

http://www.poltavaforum.com/album.ph...urecomment4102

----------


## les

!  !

----------


## admin

,        ............?   *Mr.Kronko*,     ...

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,    !   ,  )))

----------


## Olio

!! )))))))       ..)))

----------


## aneisha

, ,      ...
 ,      ))))

----------


## _21

> , ,      ...
>  ,      ))))

  ,     ...      . ,     Ͳ. Ѳ ʲ-ʲ  *Mr.Kronko*,

----------


## nickeler

*_21*,   (   ?) !    "!!
*   *: , ,     !  "  !"

----------


## sharasha

*Mr.Kronko*,  , . 
   !))))

----------


## _21

> *_21*,   (   ?) !    "!!

  .

----------

